# Apartments in World Trade Centre



## sanak (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi

We are looking to move to Abu Dhabi and have been offered accommodation in the WTC building there. Anyone on here who can comment on what living there is like?

Also, one thing - the windows are huge, I am guessing the curtains for that would be quite pricey!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sanak said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking to move to Abu Dhabi and have been offered accommodation in the WTC building there. Anyone on here who can comment on what living there is like?
> 
> Also, one thing - the windows are huge, I am guessing the curtains for that would be quite pricey!


Hi,
We looked at one of the large apartments in WTC a few months back.
The adverts showed a lovely sea view - but when we viewed the available apartment, we could not see the sea - only the apartments of the surrounding buildings.
You would need to be in a high (expensive) floor to get a sea view apartment.
It was like being in a big fish bowl and combined with the totally white apartment - we reckon we would go mad in under two weeks living there!!
In the end, we stayed in the villa we were already renting - after getting the landlord to do the maintenance that was required.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sanak (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks, Steve! Any chance you're from the UK? We're moving from London, so wondering if there are any tips...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sanak said:


> Thanks, Steve! Any chance you're from the UK? We're moving from London, so wondering if there are any tips...


Hi,
Yes - we are from UK.
What are you coming here to do?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sanak (Nov 11, 2015)

My husband has been offered a job in IT there. I work in consulting for one of the Big 4 here, so will have to look for work for myself. Also got a young son, so going to be searching for a nanny/maid too.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sanak said:


> My husband has been offered a job in IT there. I work in consulting for one of the Big 4 here, so will have to look for work for myself. Also got a young son, so going to be searching for a nanny/maid too.


Hi,
If you are looking for a nice apartment near to WTC - then make sure you have a look at Capital Plaza. We have friends who live there and the apartments and facilities are very nice.
Cheers
Steve


----------

